# Gloss Lacquer for Hammerite Spray?



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Hopefully someone can give me a quick answer... 

For a budget refurb I had steel wheels sandblasted by a mate, then I have given them two of coats of etch primer followed by three coats of Hammerite Smooth spray.

The finish is very good but quite satin / dull... can I use a clear rattle-can lacquer over Hammerite to add some gloss? If so, any recommendations?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't see any reason why not


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

when i used the same paint i have got perfect gloss finish , in fact i got it with the brush on version too . 

So i am thinking it may be your application. 

Used smoothrite spray cans for 20 years on many restorations with stunning results. 

Kelly


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah ive had good glossy results to , your probably putting it on to dry


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

you will need for the hammerite to fully cure (think its about 6weeks) or the laquer will make it wrinkle,pretty sure it says this on hammerite tin,


----------

